# Gazidis offre a Maldini il ruolo di Direttore Generale



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.

*Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.

**Intanto Adriana Fossa, moglie di Paolo Maldini, ha messo degli applausi su un'indiscrezione lanciata da un canale di informazione venezuelano (La moglie di Maldini è venezuelana ndr) che spiega i motivi per cui Leonardo e Maldini potrebbero il lasciare il Milan: i due dirigenti non sono d’accordo con la linea societaria imposta da Gazidis che prevede l’acquisto di giovani talenti per poi rivenderli per fare plusvalenze*


----------



## Prealpi (27 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile ho pensato, una notizia positiva...in realtà mancava un pezzo


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.



Magari.

Se rifiuta vuol dire che non c'è futuro per il Milan.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.



Se rifiuta, bye bye Milan.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

*Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.
*


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.
> *



Mi sembra evidente. Gli serve un bambolotto che i tifosi amino. Maldini sarebbe un soprammobile ed è troppo intelligente per non averlo capito. Rifiuterà!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2019)

Maldini non rimane a fare la figurina, L ha sempre detto


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.*



Io credo che l'unica speranza di salvezza (forse...) sia la cacciata veloce del ragionier Filini sudafricano. Da quando è arrivato, ha fatto disastri su disastri.


----------



## kipstar (27 Maggio 2019)

a me sembra tutto abbastanza un caos da come viene raccontato...
ho capito che AD è arrivato dopo di Leo e Paolo.....ma non ci credo che possano essere mandati via dopo pochi mesi.....dal punto di vista comunicativo e di immagine sarebbe veramente deleterio.....


----------



## Ciora (27 Maggio 2019)

Ma il ritornello delle garanzie e del ruolo operativo a livello decisionale non è lo stesso dello scorso anno? Non sarà che si sono ciucciati un anno di stipendio e non si vogliono più sporcare le mani?


----------



## luigi61 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se rifiuta, bye bye Milan.



Sarebbe la certificazione scritta che il progetto equivale semplicemente alla mediocrizzazione senza speranza e senza futuro del club


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a me sembra tutto abbastanza un caos da come viene raccontato...
> ho capito che AD è arrivato dopo di Leo e Paolo.....ma non ci credo che possano essere mandati via dopo pochi mesi.....dal punto di vista comunicativo e di immagine sarebbe veramente deleterio.....


Si ma a quanto pare sono loro che vogliono andare...non sposano il progetto (e te credo...)


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.*



Sto Saitama sta già cercando il suo parafulmine per la prossima stagione.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2019)

se Paolo andrà via perché rifiuta un ruolo da pupazzo (come scrissi giorni fa) avrà la mia totale stima….purtroppo però sarà un segno bruttissimo per il milan...


----------



## LukeLike (27 Maggio 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ma il ritornello delle garanzie e del ruolo operativo a livello decisionale non è lo stesso dello scorso anno? Non sarà che si sono ciucciati un anno di stipendio e non si vogliono più sporcare le mani?



Purtroppo ho la stessa impressione. 

Anzi Maldini mi sta dando l'idea di un capitano che abbandona la nave che sta affondando...

Capitan Schettino...


----------



## kipstar (27 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma a quanto pare sono loro che vogliono andare...non sposano il progetto (e te credo...)



anche peggio ... cioè se uno come paolo va via di sua volontà da casa sua......il progetto sarebbe già di per sè negativo anche per buona parte dei tifosi.....se questo può interessare eh....ovviamente......


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.*



La verità è che anche le loro decisioni hanno contribuito all'esito di questa stagione. Sapevamo tutti le strategie di Elliot, deve risanare e rivendere. 
Far passare Leonardo e Maldini come piccole fiammiferaie mi sembra un pochino esagerato. Il progetto non è mai cambiato, tant'è che se avessimo raggiunto gli obiettivi poco sarebbe cambiato, Leonardo si sarebbe dimesso comunque. 

Non è vietato ipotizzare che elliot abbia messo in discussione Leonardo, nemmeno io sarei contento di aver speso comunque tanto e di non aver raggiunto l'obiettivo di inizio stagione con la possibilità di essere esclusi proprio per la condotta societaria.

Poi, sarò drastico, dobbiamo smettere di vivere nel passato. Oggi il Milan è cambiato, bisogna prenderne atto, siamo una squadra di almeno seconda fascia e fino a quando non avremo un proprietario che spende senza ritegno rimarremo tali.


----------



## GP7 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'unica speranza di salvezza (forse...) sia la cacciata veloce del ragionier Filini sudafricano. Da quando è arrivato, ha fatto disastri su disastri.



Premesso che sono legatissimo ai nostri attuali dirigenti e che vivrei malissimo il loro duplice allontanamento (forzato o scelto), pongo una domanda che non vuole assolutamente essere provocatoria.

Fin dall'insediamento di Elliott, ed ancor prima dell'ingaggio di Gazidis, il silenzio societario e la esiguità di informazioni e notizie date ai tifosi è stato un tratto piuttosto evidente. In questo senso, se escludessimo le supposizioni (che magari sono verità) dei giornalisti, quali sarebbero i disastri di cui parli da imputare all'AD?
Ripeto è una domanda che faccio da tifoso a secco di informazioni e fatti, non una provocazione.


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.*


Mossa da politico consumato di Gazidis che offre un ruolo a Maldini sapendo benissimo che quest''ultimo non potrà che rifiutare. In questo modo potrà dire di averci provato e che la scelta è stata dell'ex capitano.


----------



## hsl (27 Maggio 2019)

Non prendiamoci in giro, Direttore Generale fa meno ridere di Direttore Sviluppo Strategico Area Sport. 
Poi tutti questi ruoli da coprire in società e a centrocampo facciamo ridere.


----------



## sacchino (27 Maggio 2019)

Questo ci fa rimpiangere Fassone


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente. Gli serve un bambolotto che i tifosi amino. Maldini sarebbe un soprammobile ed è troppo intelligente per non averlo capito. Rifiuterà!


Però dovrebbe essere anche sufficientemente intelligente da capire che non può pretendere un ruolo da dirigente di altissimo livello avendo zero esperienze dirigenziali solo perché è la Storia del club.
Cerchiamo di scindere le cose. Il Maldini calciatore è il Milan e questo non è in discussione, ma qui si parla di un lavoro totalmente diverso. Così come un grande ex non necessariamente può essere un grande allenatore(e noi abbiamo diverse esperienze al riguardo), allo stesso modo un grande ex non necessariamente può essere un grande dirigente. Così come abbiamo criticato le proprietà che hanno messo in panchina nostri ex con zero esperienza, allo stesso modo non potremmo non criticare Elliott se offrisse un ruolo di plenipotenziario a Maldini.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2019)

*Intanto Adriana Fossa, moglie di Paolo Maldini, ha messo degli applausi su un'indiscrezione lanciata da un canale di informazione venezuelano (La moglie di Maldini è venezuelana ndr) che spiega i motivi per cui Leonardo e Maldini potrebbero il lasciare il Milan: i due dirigenti non sono d’accordo con la linea societaria imposta da Gazidis che prevede l’acquisto di giovani talenti per poi rivenderli per fare plusvalenze *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.*



Chi è ambizioso fa benissimo a lasciare. Dal rifiuto di Maldini capiremo tutto. C'è da piangere, è come saltare indietro nel tempo alla gestione Galliani.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Adriana Fossa, moglie di Paolo Maldini, ha messo degli applausi su un'indiscrezione lanciata da un canale di informazione venezuelano (La moglie di Maldini è venezuelana ndr) che spiega i motivi per cui Leonardo e Maldini potrebbero il lasciare il Milan: i due dirigenti non sono d’accordo con la linea societaria imposta da Gazidis che prevede l’acquisto di giovani talenti per poi rivenderli per fare plusvalenze *



Ho appena visto la risposta  ho brutte sensazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Intanto Adriana Fossa, moglie di Paolo Maldini, ha messo degli applausi su un'indiscrezione lanciata da un canale di informazione venezuelano (La moglie di Maldini è venezuelana ndr) che spiega i motivi per cui Leonardo e Maldini potrebbero il lasciare il Milan: i due dirigenti non sono d’accordo con la linea societaria imposta da Gazidis che prevede l’acquisto di giovani talenti per poi rivenderli per fare plusvalenze *



A me di Leonardo non fregava nulla.

Ma con Maldini si può ufficialmente chiudere questa baracca. Maledetti questi di Elliot che con Marotta sono andati a prendere Gazidis


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.
> ...



.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.
> ...



Ma quella curva di melma non ha intenzione di organizzare nulla?

Si subisce tutto passivamente? Come sempre?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'unica speranza di salvezza (forse...) sia la cacciata veloce del ragionier Filini sudafricano. Da quando è arrivato, ha fatto disastri su disastri.



Io invece penso che l’unico ad aver capito come farci tornare competitivi sia il ragioniere sudafricano.
Tra l’altro subbissato di critiche ancora prima vhe abbia potuto mettere un suo uomo, applicato un minimo di politica aziendale....

Ancora dietro lo sceicco smiliardatore....

Non so se ci riuscirá, ma questa critica preventiva mi sembra eccessiva.

Poi come al solito sbaglieró, ma ho il brutto vizio di dare fiducia fino a prova vontraria.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però dovrebbe essere anche sufficientemente intelligente da capire che non può pretendere un ruolo da dirigente di altissimo livello avendo zero esperienze dirigenziali solo perché è la Storia del club.
> Cerchiamo di scindere le cose. Il Maldini calciatore è il Milan e questo non è in discussione, ma qui si parla di un lavoro totalmente diverso. Così come un grande ex non necessariamente può essere un grande allenatore(e noi abbiamo diverse esperienze al riguardo), allo stesso modo un grande ex non necessariamente può essere un grande dirigente. Così come abbiamo criticato le proprietà che hanno messo in panchina nostri ex con zero esperienza, allo stesso modo non potremmo non criticare Elliott se offrisse un ruolo di plenipotenziario a Maldini.



Ma non si puó neanche sradicare il milanismo dal Milan o tenere come unico rappresentante Gattuso.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente. Gli serve un bambolotto che i tifosi amino. Maldini sarebbe un soprammobile ed è troppo intelligente per non averlo capito. Rifiuterà!



centro. 

se è vera la proposta è fatta solo perchè se ne sta andando adesso leonardo, *per farlo passare da pecora nera*. se accetta lo sega il prossimo anno.

maldini non accetterà, mi deluderebbe molto. è troppo onesto per fare questa porcheria


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sembra evidente. Gli serve un bambolotto che i tifosi amino. Maldini sarebbe un soprammobile ed è troppo intelligente per non averlo capito. Rifiuterà!



Comunque questo non è un ruolo di rappresentanza.
Anzi in teoria sarebbe una promozione


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2019)

Scusate ma col ruolo di direttore generale non avrebbe molti piu poteri rispetto adesso ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che l’unico ad aver capito come farci tornare competitivi sia il ragioniere sudafricano.
> Tra l’altro subbissato di critiche ancora prima vhe abbia potuto mettere un suo uomo, applicato un minimo di politica aziendale....
> 
> Ancora dietro lo sceicco smiliardatore....
> ...



se ci capisse, avrebbe spedito gattuso sulla luna da mesi.

invece lo terrà perchè altrimenti non rimarrebbero più milanisti. cioè il peggio del peggio


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Scusate ma col ruolo di direttore generale non avrebbe molti piu poteri rispetto adesso ?



ma a parte che non è in grado.. ma poi cosa dirige che gli acquisti li decide tutti gazidis con campos? starebbe li a fare il buffone


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che l’unico ad aver capito come farci tornare competitivi sia il ragioniere sudafricano.
> Tra l’altro subbissato di critiche ancora prima vhe abbia potuto mettere un suo uomo, applicato un minimo di politica aziendale....
> 
> Ancora dietro lo sceicco smiliardatore....
> ...



Ti ricordi fassone e Mirabelli vero? Non penso serva aggiungere altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.
> ...



Il problema non sono i ruoli. Non fatevi fregare come con fessone quando Maldini rifiutò. Il problema sono le idee diverse, se non fosse ancora chiaro. Gazosa e Co faranno un milan giuovane e player trading di massa. Ergo non ci sarà per almeno due tre anni, nessuno sicuro di rimanere in rosa. Hanno tutti l'etichetta vendesi addosso.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono i ruoli. Non fatevi fregare come con fessone quando Maldini rifiutò. Il problema sono le idee diverse, se non fosse ancora chiaro. Gazosa e Co faranno un milan giuovane e player trading di massa. Ergo non ci sarà per almeno due tre anni, nessuno sicuro di rimanere in rosa. Hanno tutti l'etichetta vendesi addosso.



E lo potrà fare tranquillamente visto l'ambiente tranquillo del tifo organizzato milanisti.. a Roma uno com Gazidis sarebbe andato in giro con le guardie del corpo.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio Gazidis avrebbe offerto il ruolo del dimissionario Leonardo, ovvero quello di Direttore Generale dell'Area Tecnico-Sportiva, a Paolo Maldini.
> Si aspetta la decisione del capitano che sarebbe orientato a rifiutare nonostante ci siano ancora margini.
> 
> *Schira: Maldini allineato col pensiero di Leonardo. Per restare chiederà garanzie e un ruolo operativo a livello decisionale. In caso contrario, sarà addio.
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E lo potrà fare tranquillamente visto l'ambiente tranquillo del tifo organizzato milanisti.. a Roma uno com Gazidis sarebbe andato in giro con le guardie del corpo.



Infatti la curva sud è vergognosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi fassone e Mirabelli vero? Non penso serva aggiungere altro.



Ma la politica é esattamente opposta.

Loro hanno speso per crescere sperando che introiti successivi permettessero di far convergere il bilancio all’equilibrio.
Questi tagliano i costi facendo convergere il bilancio prima spendendo quello che si ha e da li costruire.

Non vedo modi diversi.

Il problema non é tanto cosa fai.
Ma come lo fai.

Vedremo.
A partire dal fantomatico “progetto stadio”.

Di per se finora non ho nulla da rimproverare alla proprietá

Qualcosa a chi ha gestito la parte esecutiva deimpiani.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma la politica é esattamente opposta.
> 
> Loro hanno speso per crescere sperando che introiti successivi permettessero di far convergere il bilancio all’equilibrio.
> Questi tagliano i costi facendo convergere il bilancio prima spendendo quello che si ha e da li costruire.
> ...



Non era per questo che li ho citati. Ma per la tua enorme fiducia che riponi sistematicamente nei dirigenti che si susseguono. Secondo me bisogna guardare tutti con occhi obiettivi e critici, poi se faranno bene tutti contenti e felici.


----------



## Victorss (27 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che l’unico ad aver capito come farci tornare competitivi sia il ragioniere sudafricano.
> Tra l’altro subbissato di critiche ancora prima vhe abbia potuto mettere un suo uomo, applicato un minimo di politica aziendale....
> 
> Ancora dietro lo sceicco smiliardatore....
> ...



Io fiducia ne ho solo di chi conosco e chi se l'è meritata. Paolo Maldini. 
Se fanno andare via lui per me Elliot ha chiuso, è il peggio del peggio e non perderò occasione per sputare in faccia a loro e al prode Gazidis.
Non si azzardino a toccarmi Paolino maledizione che sbrocco malissimo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non era per questo che li ho citati. Ma per la tua enorme fiducia che riponi sistematicamente nei dirigenti che si susseguono. Secondo me bisogna guardare tutti con occhi obiettivi e critici, poi se faranno bene tutti contenti e felici.


Tra il player trading di massa come dici tu e lo spendere soldi per 35enni a fine carriera come voleva Leonardo esistono anche le vie di mezzo.
Anche perché sto’ famigerato player trading non fa aumentare il valore del club e uno degli obiettivi di elliott è rivendere rientrando dall’investimento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io fiducia ne ho solo di chi conosco e chi se l'è meritata. Paolo Maldini.
> Se fanno andare via lui per me Elliot ha chiuso, è il peggio del peggio e non perderò occasione per sputare in faccia a loro e al prode Gazidis.
> Non si azzardino a toccarmi Paolino maledizione che sbrocco malissimo.



Ma potrebbe essere Paolo a volersene andare, perché magari fare il vice di Leo gli andava bene, ma fare il vice di Campos o di chi per lui no. 

Non penso che si voglia mandare via Paolo, ma i matrimoni si fanno in due e non si puó pensare che la proprietá e il CEO subiscano imposizioni.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma potrebbe essere Paolo a volersene andare, perché magari fare il vice di Leo gli andava bene, ma fare il vice di Campos o di chi per lui no.
> 
> Non penso che si voglia mandare via Paolo, ma i matrimoni si fanno in due e non si puó pensare che la proprietá e il CEO subiscano imposizioni.



Infatti, Leonardo lo ha scelto, il futuro DS probabilmente se lo ritroverebbe...e Paolo non credo proprio voglia rischiare di esser una bella statuina.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'unica speranza di salvezza (forse...) sia la cacciata veloce del ragionier Filini sudafricano. Da quando è arrivato, ha fatto disastri su disastri.



Tipo??


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti la curva sud è vergognosa.



E' la peggiore.


Quanto a Maldini, cosa dovrebbe restare a fare? Se la linea è quella dei poppanti e per quello viene prese Campos o chi per lui, cosa dovrebbe fare esattamente Maldini durante l'estate? Un ruolo alla Abbiati? Sisi, campa cavallo che l'erba cresce, curioso di sentire BerluScaroni..ah no lui preferisce qualificarsi alla champions, peccato che non ci andremo mai con questa linea.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Il fatto che domani arrivi il comunicato d'addio a Leonardo e Gattuso mi fa ben sperare per Paolo.


----------



## vannu994 (27 Maggio 2019)

Io sono dell’idea che può anche andarsene a questo punto, con tutto l’amore che nutro verso il Maldini calciatore, il Maldini post calcio non mi ha trasmesso chissà che, specie ora da Dirigente. È arrivato pretendo ruoli, non si sa bene quale sia il suo ancora dopo un anno, e appena cacciano l’amico decide di andarsene. Mi sa che ha perso un po’ il concetto del fatto che il Capitano se davvero ci tiene non abbandona la nave alla prima difficoltà, ma tenta di portarla lontana dalle acque impervie. Se dovesse andarsene così perderebbe tantissimi punti, anche perché non è questo grande dirigente affermato. Per fare un esempio non mi sembra che Zanetti o Nedved siamo entrati in società con chissà quali pretese, ma con calma dimostrando di saperci fare, specialmente il ceco, hanno preso potere. 
Quindi, se le voci fossero vere, per me c’è solo un capitano...


----------



## Victorss (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma potrebbe essere Paolo a volersene andare, perché magari fare il vice di Leo gli andava bene, ma fare il vice di Campos o di chi per lui no.
> 
> Non penso che si voglia mandare via Paolo, ma i matrimoni si fanno in due e non si puó pensare che la proprietá e il CEO subiscano imposizioni.



Se Paolo vuole andarsene è perchè ha capito che non c'è nessun progetto se non sacrificare mezza squadra sull'altare del bilancio e delle plusvalenze investendo in giovani sconosciuti presi a 4 lire e sperando in un miracolo.
La mia più grossa assicurazione sul progetto Elliot era Paolo Maldini, se va via lui è tutto uno schifo.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Tra il player trading di massa come dici tu e lo spendere soldi per 35enni a fine carriera come voleva Leonardo esistono anche le vie di mezzo.
> Anche perché sto’ famigerato player trading non fa aumentare il valore del club e uno degli obiettivi di elliott è rivendere rientrando dall’investimento.



Infatti Leonardo ha portato paquetà 21 anni e piatek 23.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2019)

Un vero capitano non abbandona la nave nel momento più difficile, Maldini non deluderà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se Paolo vuole andarsene è perchè ha capito che non c'è nessun progetto se non sacrificare mezza squadra sull'altare del bilancio e delle plusvalenze investendo in giovani sconosciuti presi a 4 lire e sperando in un miracolo.
> La mia più grossa assicurazione sul progetto Elliot era Paolo Maldini, se va via lui è tutto uno schifo.



Guarda, sul progetto c’é poco da scegliere.
Doppiamo migliorare il bilancio di un centinaio di milioni in modo stabile.
Significa scendere da 310 milioni di spese a circa 220 (sempre comunque superiori a tutte tranne juve e Inter).

Non c’é altra via che abbattere il monte ingaggi, diminuire i giocatori in rosa e fare qualche plusvalenza.

Tutti sostengono che con un budget corrispondente ai ricavi del Milan (i terzi in Italia) non si puó competere, che lotteremo per la salvezza....

Io sostengo che é arrivato il momento di spendere oculatamente e che anche con 220 milioni di costi, se lavori bene, la champions la puoi conquistare e a quel punto con spese basse, giocatori con valore, e ricavi 8n grande aumento per la qualificazione, possiamo iniziare un sano periodo di crescita.

Peró non te lo garantisce la superioritá economica (che al momento non c’é) come ai tempi di Berlusconi, te lo garantisce solo il lavoro fatto bene. 

Da vedere se Paolo puó essere competitivo abbastanza e accettare la sfida.


----------



## Victorss (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, sul progetto c’é poco da scegliere.
> Doppiamo migliorare il bilancio di un centinaio di milioni in modo stabile.
> Significa scendere da 310 milioni di spese a circa 220 (sempre comunque superiori a tutte tranne juve e Inter).
> 
> ...



Per me son tutte balle queste. 
Sia Maldini che anche Leonardo hanno sempre detto che ci voleva tempo per sanare i bilanci e che non si sarebbe potuto fare grandi acquisti e sforzi economici.
Quindi erano ben consapevoli di dover passare per questo periodo di spending review e l'hanno sempre accettato.
Se se ne vanno entrambi vuol dire che qui si vuole trasformare il Milan in un supermercato senza porre nessun obbiettivo sportivo, sanare i bilanci per poi vendere la società al miglior offerente.
Scusami ma questo non è quello che Elliot ha dichiarato e prospettato per il futuro.
Se così fosse ci hanno solo preso per il ciulo a tutti quanti peggio di Yogurt Li e i tanto criticati Fassone e Mirabelli. Almeno loro nella loro ignoranza il Milan ci hanno provato davvero a riportarlo dove dovrebbe stare.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Infatti Leonardo ha portato paquetà 21 anni e piatek 23.



e gli scontri con Gazidis ci sono stati quando voleva portare Fabregas e Ibrahimovic: due 35ennei con stipendi in doppia cifra.
Fabregas tra l'altro è stato un cadavere che abbiamo scansato, per fortuna.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> e gli scontri con Gazidis ci sono stati quando voleva portare Fabregas e Ibrahimovic: due 35ennei con stipendi in doppia cifra.
> Fabregas tra l'altro è stato un cadavere che abbiamo scansato, per fortuna.



Come no. Quelli erano un di più. Esperienza e giovani talenti. Il giusto mix. Per gennaio sarebbero stati oro colato. Ma parliamo del nulla, Everton 20 anni, bloccato da Gazidis. Il problema non è l'età se ancora non fosse chiaro. Gazidis vuole comandare da solo, e doveva trovare il modo per costringere Leo e paolo ad andar via.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come no. Quelli erano un di più. Esperienza e giovani talenti. Il giusto mix. Per gennaio sarebbero stati oro colato. Ma parliamo del nulla, Everton 20 anni, bloccato da Gazidis. Il problema non è l'età se ancora non fosse chiaro. Gazidis vuole comandare da solo, e doveva trovare il modo per costringere Leo e paolo ad andar via.



Ma non scherziamo, Leonardo ha proprio una filosofia di calcio mercato che non va bene con la nostra situazione (a parte il fatto che è un incompetente, quindi non va bene per nessuno). Fabregas nn si muove , cosa lo portavi qui a fare....fosse stato per lui piatek non arrivava e veniva Ibra al suo posto


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come no. Quelli erano un di più. Esperienza e giovani talenti. Il giusto mix. Per gennaio sarebbero stati oro colato. Ma parliamo del nulla, Everton 20 anni, bloccato da Gazidis. Il problema non è l'età se ancora non fosse chiaro. Gazidis vuole comandare da solo, e doveva trovare il modo per costringere Leo e paolo ad andar via.



Fabregas è un cadavere. E lo si è visto al Monaco. 
Altro che oro colato. Sarebbe stato un fosso clamoroso da non si sa quanti mln d'ingaggio, fortunatamente scansato.

Su Ibra non mi pronuncio perchè non avremo mai la controprova. 
Ma parliamo di un altro 35enne che gioca in america dopo aver chiuso col calcio ad alti livelli praticamente un anno e mezzo fa.


----------



## showtaarabt (28 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Fabregas è un cadavere. E lo si è visto al Monaco.
> Altro che oro colato. Sarebbe stato un fosso clamoroso da non si sa quanti mln d'ingaggio, fortunatamente scansato.
> 
> Su Ibra non mi pronuncio perchè non avremo mai la controprova.
> Ma parliamo di un altro 35enne che gioca in america dopo aver chiuso col calcio ad alti livelli praticamente un anno e mezzo fa.



Dubito che Ibra a 38 anni in metà stagione sarebbe andato in doppia cifra(senza calciare i rigori).
Ma poi Ibra viene pagato a peso d'oro dai Galaxy lo vogliamo capire che è stato molto meglio prendere Piatek e dobbiamo ringraziare Gazidis per questo?
Ho l'impressione che Leo e Gattuso vogliano giustificare la loro inadeguatezza dando la colpa ad Elliott che non vuole spendere abbastanza.Leo ha la colpa di non aver investito dove realmente eravamo carenti anzichè andare dietro ad Higuain segando la carriera a Cutrone e poi ha confermato quell'incapace di Gattuso.
Paolo se fosse l'unico meritevole dei 3 dovrebbe essere il primo a dissociarsi a dire che si poteva fare molto meglio e che è inaccettabile arrivare quinti dopo il mercato che è stato fatto.Che i soldi vanno spesi meglio e sarà felice di iniziare una nuova avventura con Campos dato il suo grandissimo curriculum.

Campos Maldini Sarri sarebbe una bellissima combo.
Gazidis non confondetelo con un dirigente da cacciare Gazidis è l'uomo di fiducia di Elliott sarebbe come autocacciarsi...


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Nel frattempo che questo pensano,parlano, decidono il Napoli ha preso Di Lorenzo,uno dei migliori terzini italiani in circolazione...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Per me son tutte balle queste.
> Sia Maldini che anche Leonardo hanno sempre detto che ci voleva tempo per sanare i bilanci e che non si sarebbe potuto fare grandi acquisti e sforzi economici.
> Quindi erano ben consapevoli di dover passare per questo periodo di spending review e l'hanno sempre accettato.
> Se se ne vanno entrambi vuol dire che qui si vuole trasformare il Milan in un supermercato senza porre nessun obbiettivo sportivo, sanare i bilanci per poi vendere la società al miglior offerente.
> ...



Ripeto, se queste sono le intenzioni non prendi 10 manager internazionali, pagandoli milioni, prendi Corvino che ti fa la “cura Fiorentina” e sei a posto.
Potremmo parlare di plusvalenzificio dopo che, con bilanci a +50, improprietari invece che comprarci giocatori, se li mettono inntasca come dividendi. Allora li si che ci sarebbe da fare la guerra. Ma con un bilancio da -90 c’é poco da dire. Cosí é vietato partecipare al gioco e per “non partecipare” si chiede alla proprietá di mettere comunque 50-60 milioni a fondo perduto come aumento di capitale semplicemente per sopravvivere.

I nostro se ne vanno (forse) perché Gazidis ha fissato chiaramente dei paletti che nel breve non garantiscono risultati, ma richiedono grande maestria nei dirigenti che amministrano.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'unica speranza di salvezza (forse...) sia la cacciata veloce del ragionier Filini sudafricano. Da quando è arrivato, ha fatto disastri su disastri.



Leviamocelo dalla testa, purtroppo. 
Questo resterà a lungo. 
E anche adesso sta cercando di usare Maldini per calmare la piazza e far sembrare che la cacciata di Leonardo sia quasi un bene.


----------

